# French Link Eggbutt with curved Snaffle?



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

That looks more like a Dr. Bristol than a french link. But either way, having that center piece is usually a lot less finicky in a horse's mouth since a regular snaffle has a nut cracker effect. 

I've been wanting to try one with my horse but for now he seems happy in his eggbutt snaffle.

Tell me what you experience though!


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I just got my boy in his new one, which looks the same as your new one and he likes it much better than the hollow mouth he was in, or at least it seems that way since he's stopped tossing his head which he did in both the simple hollow mouth snaffle and the tom thumb. I'm not sure what the curve you're referring to is though.


----------



## sillyhorses (Sep 2, 2011)

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31kN+ST9dUL._SL500_AA300_.jpg
Th here is a link that better demonstrates the "curve" on the bits mouth piece...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Attention!!: Jessica Jahiel's HORSE-SENSE Newsletter Archives

Make sure it's a true french link bit!


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

I like french links they are great for schooling if it suits the horse, your old bit is the type I wont use due to it's nutcracker effect. If the bit is curved then that is designed to fit the shape of the horses mouth better (Myler bits are very curved).


----------



## sillyhorses (Sep 2, 2011)

Skyseternalangel: the most important difference to note between a french link and a dr. bristol is NOT the shape of the center piece, but the angle at which it is mounted. A french link sits flat, a dr.bristol does not. Thanks for your concern though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Yep, mine is curved like that too- it allows the bit to sit more comfortably over the tongue when being carried rather than squishing the tongue flat in the middle.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about pressure on the poll, as far as I know, snaffles put NO pressure on the poll whatsoever, only bits with shanks and curb straps do because the leverage puts the pressure on the poll. No leverage, no pressure. The only way you could get poll pressure with a snaffle is if you buckle super tight but by then your horse would most likely have a ripped mouth.

I agree with the others, these bits are much more comfy in a horse's mouth because of the lack of nutcracker action pinching the tongue and pushing up into the roof of the mouth. Cinny won't even go in a regular snaffle for me anymore, I have to have a three piece also. 

His favorite is this one JP Korsteel Oval Mouth Copper Loose Ring Snaffle Bit | Dover Saddlery


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> Cinny won't even go in a regular snaffle for me anymore, I have to have a three piece also.
> 
> His favorite is this one JP Korsteel Oval Mouth Copper Loose Ring Snaffle Bit | Dover Saddlery


I want to try this one: JP Korsteel Oval Mouth Hunter Dee Snaffle Bit | Dover Saddlery on my horse some day. I'm not a fan of the nut cracker effect either and I'm curious how he'd react in it.

How did you switch bits Cinny?


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

He was already used to a regular snaffle. I had to start him from basics when I bought him so he was lunged with my old sweet iron snaffle for a couple of months and ridden with a bitless training sidepull. I then used a "fulmer" on him and my trainer at the time wanted me to switch him to a Sprenger (the one that looks like the one I linked too). We just put it on him and he pretty much went right away in it and seemed much more happy. It took about 5 rides or so for him to get really used to it, but he had a bad reaction to the Aurigan (the metal in them) so I moved him to the copper one that I linked to and sold the other on Ebay. He has been happy with it ever since. 

I did have one trainer try to get me to switch to a bit like it with a copper roller, but Cinny didn't really like the roller and it's not legal in the show ring anyway. I tried to use his old Fulmer once because his every day bridle was still drying from being cleaned, and he refused to move until I put his Copper Korsteel on it. Picky Picky. He will still work in the side pull though.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Alright, I just have no experience in switching bits as I've kept him in the one he came in. I know he doesn't LOVE it though, which is what I'm going for. He shows points of being soft but I think something he can work with in his mouth probably will do better than a reg. snaffle.

Thanks


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

JP Korsteel French Link Hunter Dee Snaffle Bit | Dover Saddlery

I use the french link dee by JP, and it has the same curve. Honestly, I love it. My gelding is very quiet mouthed and soft in it. 

I previously used a straight copper roller, and a straight single joint on him, and he was very mouthy and hard with them.

Now, I'm curious what he would do with the single joint, but with the curve that's also sold by JP. I honestly think it's the curve that he's liking.

Only thing you can do, is just ride him in it and see. Give him awhile to get used to it though before you fully feel he likes it or doesn't like it.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

DejaVu said:


> JP Korsteel French Link Hunter Dee Snaffle Bit | Dover Saddlery
> 
> I use the french link dee by JP, and it has the same curve. Honestly, I love it. My gelding is very quiet mouthed and soft in it.
> 
> ...


Not sure if this was directed at me but thanks, I am definitely wanting to switch his bit. Just gotta figure out the right size..


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh, that's easy. take a piece of yarn, small rope, etc and put it in his mouth the way you would a bit (it may take a bit, it did with Cinny). Pull it so there is no slack and mark off where both sides of his mouth hit. Then take it out and measure it. Cin actually comes up with 4 3/4 but I use size 5 bits because the 4 3/4 are sometimes harder to find.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

DejaVu said:


> JP Korsteel French Link Hunter Dee Snaffle Bit | Dover Saddlery
> 
> I use the french link dee by JP, and it has the same curve. Honestly, I love it. My gelding is very quiet mouthed and soft in it.
> .


This is the bit we use on our Aero and also the one I will be trying with my new project pony (nameless at this point). Aero does fabulously with it.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> Oh, that's easy. take a piece of yarn, small rope, etc and put it in his mouth the way you would a bit (it may take a bit, it did with Cinny). Pull it so there is no slack and mark off where both sides of his mouth hit. Then take it out and measure it. Cin actually comes up with 4 3/4 but I use size 5 bits because the 4 3/4 are sometimes harder to find.


Okay! I'll do that on Monday so I can get the ball rolling. Thanks!


----------

